# Broken seat bolt



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

What would be the proper fix for this broken rear driver seat bolt? Can this plate be pried up and then tack a new bolt in there? Thanks.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

First thing would be to hit it with penetrating oil. Let it work in for awhile. Then see if you can get it out with vice grips.
If that doesn't work, drill it out and try an easy-out. If that doesn't work either, drill it out to the recommended drill size for cutting new threads with a tap. Trick is starting out with a small drill bit to get it as dead center as you can.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks roger1, but this is a little different. It is not a bolt that goes down through the floor. This is a stud that sticks up from the floor and the seat frame fits over it with a nut to secure the seat track. I think it must be tacked down on the floor under this steel cover. I could bolt it through the floor by drilling it out, but that is not how it is supposed to be.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I see.
You might still be able to do it the way I described but set in a new stud with red Loctite.
But the best way would be to cut the tack welds to remove the plate then weld in a new bolt and tack weld the plate back in.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you think you might be able to grind it flat and then drill for a nutsert?


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm. The nutsert is an interesting idea. I'm not sure the space would be deep enough without going through the floor. I will probably remove the weld plate and see what I see. Thanks!


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

67lemans said:


> What would be the proper fix for this broken rear driver seat bolt? Can this plate be pried up and then tack a new bolt in there? Thanks.
> View attachment 144051


I've seen welder weld a bolt that has been cut off at the head (or use running thread) over the old stud. You'll have to grind some weld around the bottom part, but add some washers to get to good threads.
Finding someone to do it is a task.


----------

